# Thin set from HD or Lowes to use with Kerdi



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

Want to go buy any recommendations? Unmodified mortar correct? People in store look at me like an idiot :thumbup:

Laying over a plywood subfloor and a plywood bench.....with durarock on the walls... in the shower!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

On wood you need Modified Thinset under the Ditra. Always use Unmodified on top of Ditra. Use Unmodified under Ditra when installing on concrete.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

THOSE, are the recommendations. Not always the best advice just simply milktoast recommendations from Schluter.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

We're talking Kerdi here not Ditra people. 

*"Laying over a plywood subfloor and a plywood bench.*"

Subfloor, what subfloor? You don't put Kerdi on a subfloor. No plywood bench in showers either, Kerdi does not go on plywood, put Durock on the bench then Kerdi.

What going on the shower floor?

Jaz


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

JazMan said:


> We're talking Kerdi here not Ditra people.
> 
> *"Laying over a plywood subfloor and a plywood bench.*"
> 
> ...


Shower floor =plywood .... felt paper, mesh, mortar slope, kerdi, mortar, then tile? right/wrong?

Bench, Yes backer board, mortar, kerdi, mortar, then tile? right/wrong?


Just going to HD today, curious to what every is using from them with kerdi!


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

poppameth said:


> On wood you need Modified Thinset under the Ditra. Always use Unmodified on top of Ditra. Use Unmodified under Ditra when installing on concrete.


Gotcha, same apply for the kerdi ?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes same applies for Kerdi. Go to Schluter's website. The full installation manual for the Kerdi shower system can be downloaded. You should read through it before continuing installation.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Yes same applies for Kerdi. Go to Schluter's website. The full installation manual for the Kerdi shower system can be downloaded. You should read through it before continuing installation.


 
any particular brands recommended? at hd or lowes


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Lowes used to carry Laticrete, and now I think they carry Mapei. Both are good. I haven't been in a Home Depot in years now.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Lowes used to carry Laticrete, and now I think they carry Mapei. Both are good. I haven't been in a Home Depot in years now.


 
which mapei? there is like 7 types


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Usually we use Kerabond as our unmodified. For modified you can use Kerabond + Keralastic Additive or UltraFlex II. You could also use Ultralite for a modified product if you like. 25lbs or Ultralite does the same thing as 50lbs of UltraFlex II or Kerabond.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

poppameth said:


> Usually we use Kerabond as our unmodified. For modified you can use Kerabond + Keralastic Additive or UltraFlex II. You could also use Ultralite for a modified product if you like. 25lbs or Ultralite does the same thing as 50lbs of UltraFlex II or Kerabond.


they had eveyrthing but kerabond.

I seen ultra flex, but I like your idea of adding latex!

thanks for the info


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

UltraFlex is premodified. It uses a dried polymer that it activated when you add the water. Not as good as adding a liquid additive, but UltraFlex is still a modified thinset. If you want to do it by the book and use unmodified you may have to go to a real tile store to get the correct product.


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

poppameth said:


> UltraFlex is premodified. It uses a dried polymer that it activated when you add the water. Not as good as adding a liquid additive, but UltraFlex is still a modified thinset. If you want to do it by the book and use unmodified you may have to go to a real tile store to get the correct product.


 
Makes sense thanks for the input!:thumbup:


----------

